# The best century rides in the Midwest



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Tell me about your favorite century rides! 

Every year I do a couple of organized century rides close to home and usually have a good time. In 2004 I'd like to do a couple more! What are the one's that you ride? What makes them special? (besides unlimited PB&J sandwiches at the rest stops)


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

Apple Cider Century is a pretty nice ride- Other than well stocked rest stops, tons of sag wagons, and excelent organizer support, the scenery is beautiful and diverse (believe it or not they found some hills!!) and the range of riders (6000+) ensures that everyone can find a pack at their skill level. Even last years 40 degree downpour prooved to be a fun and challanging ride. It's at the end of the summer-a nice way to wrap up the season...hope to see ya there!!

Oh, p.s. seeing that you're in Chicago, you might want to check out the Chicago Cycling Club-they organize some really interesting rides (many century) and are allways a nice way to counter a Lincoln Ave hangover...


----------



## ScienceGuy (May 4, 2002)

*SEBC Century*

The Sioux Empire Bike Club Century ride will certainly be your windiest century ever! Come and give it a try.


----------



## TREKY (Jan 1, 1970)

*Around N. Illinois ....*

...I like the Udder Century out of Union Illinois.The Old Mill Century and the Tour of Scenic Ogle County that are in the Oregon Illinois area are really nice rides also.Very beautiful area to ride in.The North Shore Century is very popular and crowded but it's a scenic ride next to Lake Michigan.I haven't done the Harmon Hundred from Wilmont Wis. or the Hilly hundred from Ind. but friends tell me both are very challenging for climbers.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Nsc*

I've done the North Shore Century the last two years and have always enjoyed the ride. 

I'll probably get things started this year with the Folks on Spokes Easter ride (South Chicago 'burbs) in April. The Apple Cider Century sounds like a good autumn century (maybe a change of pace from the NSC). Now to find a couple of mid-summer centuries!


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

Steve-O check this out: http://chicagocyclingclub.org/rides/


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Pretty tempting...*

If I had a little more time on my hands I'd be all over those rides. Unfortunately with a non-riding wife and a toddler at home I have to maximize my saddle time. This means daily commuting to work (Lakeview up to Niles and back) and early morning rides on the weekends. My typical Saturday morning ride is between 40-60 miles and I usually head out around 6:30am. That means I can make it up to Ft. Sheridan or down to the IN border and be home well before noon... 

Or... I hook up the Burley and get in some miles! Here's the rugrat wondering why Dad didn't go with Campy on the cross bike...

<img src=https://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/zoeburley2.jpg>


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Three in Wisconsin*

I've got three I can recommend in Wisconsin:

1. The Trek 100 -- Nice route, lots of people and great party afterwards and for a good cause, fighting childhood cancer
2. The Cream City Cycle Century sponsored by the Cream City Cycle Club (a Milwaukee-based club). Incredible scenery running through the Kettle Moraine Forest at times and very enthusiastic support.
3. The Horrible Hilly 100. I didn't ride this one but have spoken with people who have. It is supposed to be very hard but quite rewarding. Last year, I understand the organizers annouced at the start of the ride that in order to get in 10,000 feet of climbing in S.E. Wisconsin, the route had to be extended to either 112 or 120 miles (sorry, I forget which). As I understand it, you're either climing or descending. I know a very strong rider who said a 12-27 is a good idea for this one.

Each of these rides is in S.E. Wisconsin, generally about an hour S.W. of Milwaukee.

Have fun.

kg1


----------



## Fix-ated (Jan 15, 2002)

*Tomrv*

http://www.qcbc.org/tomrv/index



Something like 4400 feet of climbing...107mi. day 1 and 85mi. day 2.


----------

